# CSGO black screen



## phanton (Jul 16, 2020)

im getting a black screen when i try to record in csgo, but i can still hear the sound in the video



			https://obsproject.com/logs/fNDjwYTZmeilC3ej


----------



## phanton (Jul 17, 2020)

hello?


----------



## R1CH (Jul 17, 2020)

Valve has implemented a Trusted mode which does not allow OBS to hook CS:GO using Game Capture. Read more in their announcement post. Additionally, they have no plans on allowing OBS in Trusted mode. You will need to run the game in either windowed or borderless fullscreen and use Window Capture instead. Alternately, you can launch the game with -untrusted . Note this may affect the quality of your matches in the future.


----------



## phanton (Jul 17, 2020)

oh alright, thanks for replying


----------

